# high protein rice pudding in 1min



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

simple recipe if it can be called that:

30g unflavoured whey mixed to a paste with milk.

add 1 tub of muller rice.

mix a bit

then eat yuor high protein dessert. it actually tastes better than mullerice does on its own.

all ready in less than a min and can even be heated inthe microwave if required


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

bit bob that banana Man


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good tip fella


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> bit bob that banana Man


i never claimed it was a good recipe - just a very tasty quick way to get some protein in lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i never claimed it was a good recipe - just a very tasty quick way to get some protein in lol


Im messing with you pal


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been thru everything you can think of trying to make a high protein snack... cakes, pancakes, yoghurts,

So far this is by far the nicest i have tried .

Seen as i went and bought a muller rice as soon as i saw this ... you owe me 57p


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its good stuff guys  can be made during an add break aswell


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

add chocolate protein powder... makes it taste chocolaty  wowwwwwwww


----------

